# Seasonal use  of make up



## Wren (May 5, 2019)

Do you use make up every day and if so do you use the same all year round ?


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2019)

I never use foundation...  I only use lipstick and a little blusher on days I'm leaving the house.

I wear Mascara if my eyes can be seen but if I'm going out during the day I wear sunglasses, so I don't bother with the mascara..

I don't wear the same make-up every time.. I always match my lipstick colour to whatever Im wearing... .


What about you Wren...?


----------



## Keesha (May 5, 2019)

I also never use foundation. I dislike it. The only make up I wear is eyeliner and mascara which has to be waterproof. These I have in various colours of intensity and are worn to match what I am currently wearing for the day. A hint of powered blush is used and sometimes lip stain or a touch of gloss. That’s it. I don’t like being heavily made up however I do wear a touch of colour in my hair that often matches my nail polish and hair accessories.


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2019)

I use cream blush keesha...  I find it looks a little  more natural... and like you I always wear waterproof mascara..

   I also have every nail colour known to man, but actually now I don't go out to work, I don't wear it every day...


----------



## Wren (May 5, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I never use foundation...  I only use lipstick and a little blusher on days I'm leaving the house.
> I wear Mascara if my eyes can be seen but if I'm going out during the day I wear sunglasses, so I don't bother with the mascara..
> I don't wear the same make-up every time.. I always match my lipstick colour to whatever Im wearing... .
> 
> What about you Wren...?



The full  works and I love it !  I go for natural shades, and use it very lightly, beige  foundation to even out skin tone, a darker shade in summer, touch of powder blush, pale grey or brown eyeshadow, black  mascara, my eyebrows are very sparse after years of plucking so I pencil them in and smudge with a cotton bud to soften the look (no Essex eyebrows )...clear lip gloss and that’s it for the day,  I’m not forever touching it up and looking in the mirror 

It’s part of my daily routine, like brushing my teeth, takes about five minutes and makes me feel more confident, am I alone in this ??


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2019)

Wren said:


> The full  works and I love it !  I go for natural shades, and use it very lightly, beige  foundation to even out skin tone, a darker shade in summer, touch of powder blush, pale grey or brown eyeshadow, black  mascara, my eyebrows are very sparse after years of plucking so I pencil them in and smudge with a cotton bud to soften the look (no Essex eyebrows )...clear lip gloss and that’s it for the day,  I’m not forever touching it up and looking in the mirror
> 
> It’s part of my daily routine, like brushing my teeth, takes about five minutes and makes me feel more confident, am I alone in this ??



I'm lucky my eyebrows are still good... so I don't have to use an eyebrow pencil..

I'm not very good at putting foundation on nowadays... I used to use it when I was young  , ironic because when I was young I didn't need it.. but I find now if I put it on it makes my fine wrinkles stand out, even using BB cream, so I need you to come and show me how to do it properly Wren..


----------



## Wren (May 5, 2019)

_I'm not very good at putting foundation on nowadays... I used to use it when I was young , ironic because when I was young I didn't need it.. but I find now if I put it on it makes my fine wrinkles stand out, even using BB cream, so I need you to come and show me how to do it properly Wren.. _

Don’t use a ‘Matt finish’, that looks terrible,  I use Estée Lauder Perfectionist foundation, (use moisturiser as usual) then pat the foundation on or smooth gently with your fingers, don’t rub it it and it should look very natural, it just evens out skin tone 

I was the same as you when I was younger, do you remember Pan Stick ha ha ha


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2019)

ooooh yes I wore pan-stick all the time in my teens... Nuts lol... but you know what I think it probably helped to keep my skin moisturised and covered from the elements... 

I'll have a look at Estee Lauders Perfectionist foundation, I'll see if I can get a sample in Boots or Debenhams ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 5, 2019)

I was using eye makeup every day since I was a teen, never used makeup on my skin and very rarely used blush or even a pale lipstick.  I never wore any makeup on camping trips.  Now that I'm retired, I don't wear makeup every single days, there are times I go without.

  I don't use nearly as much eye makeup as I used to these days, just use powdered shadow in mellow earth tones like browns and dark greens, my eyes are hazel in color.  I use a black 'kohl' type pencil to put a slight line below my lower lashes and from the inside of my my upper lid just to the beginning of the upper lashes. 

 I don't use mascara, but I do have it in case I dress up to go somewhere, but with my allergies and everything, I don't like it on in case my eyes start to tear or itch.  The makeup I use these days is more natural, from the health store with less chemicals, etc.

I use the same all year 'round.


----------



## RadishRose (May 5, 2019)

I used to wear make up every single day. 
Rarely do now. Same all year.

Angie is here to help-


----------



## Keesha (May 5, 2019)

It’s still yuck to me.


----------



## CeeCee (May 5, 2019)

I wore make up every day also, haven’t for years now though...just lipstick.

I never wore foundation or powder though...I hated how it felt.

just did my eyes and lips.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 5, 2019)

Ugh; I wore makeup every single day during my working years.   Now I hardly ever do, unless we're going to an event of some kind where I have to dress up.   Mascara is torture for me now; my eyes start to itch and get gunky as soon as I put it on.


----------



## toffee (Jun 8, 2019)

always wore make up --- never been a lipstick person - max factor powder ' eye pencil' tray of eye shadows ' 
vary the colour each day , love to do my lashes which are still long -never go out without 'be like having no nickers on !!


----------



## jujube (Jun 8, 2019)

I'm down to eyebrow powder and lipstick these days.  Neutral lipstick usually, but sometimes a "bold" shade.  I've been told I look good in classic red lipstick, so I break that out occasionally.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 8, 2019)

Hate makeup in hot, humid weather!   I do wear Burt's Bees lip balm everyday,  eye makeup when not wearing sunglasses out, and hydrating lotion on my face when I think of it.  Also,  I love perfumed hydrating body cream. (Avon)


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 8, 2019)

I've never worn makeup,didn't want all that 'gunk' on my face


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 16, 2019)

I only wear make up on special occasions like parties or going on a date which I haven't done in quite awhile.  Often my make up dries up because I've had it too long.  So I get some more and let it dry up, too...lol..I don't wear make up around the apt. as my pets don't care what I look like.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 22, 2019)

As  guy I am always amazd at the variety of all the make-up goodies on the stores shelves. It's like wine and the thousands of different types.  How anyone chooses is over my head.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 22, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Hate makeup in hot, humid weather!   I do wear Burt's Bees lip balm everyday,  eye makeup when not wearing sunglasses out, and hydrating lotion on my face when I think of it.  Also,  I love perfumed hydrating body cream. (Avon)


I love Burt’s Bees line of products. I’ve got the flavoured lip balm, face cleaner, face lotion and peppermint foot cream. 
I wear eye liner & mascara everyday but no face makeup. That’s not something I’ve never worn.


----------



## Wren (Jun 23, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> As  guy I am always amazd at the variety of all the make-up goodies on the stores shelves. It's like wine and the thousands of different types.  How anyone chooses is over my head.[/QUOTE
> 
> Its not as confusing as it seems fm, I always have a specific item in mind, the shade has to match my colouring and I stick to the same brands, the counter assistants are usually well trained to advise customers as well


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 23, 2019)

Wren said:


> Do you use make up every day and if so do you use the same all year round ?



No; I hardly wear makeup anymore unless I'm getting all gussied up for some event.      I have never worn foundation but I do apply concealer under my eyes and on anything that needs "concealing."   I tend to get tan in the summer since I spend a lot of time outside, which helps a lot.


----------



## Ronni (Jun 23, 2019)

I don’t wear make up every day, even though I work every day. I will put it on if I’m going to dance or to dinner or to some other get together or event. Are use a tinted foundation, a little powder, blush, and a bronzer to add a little shimmer. I used to wear heavy eye makeup, but that was when I was able to wear contacts. Since my eye operation I can’t wear them anymore, and because my glasses magnify my eyes, any eye makeup I wear looks over done. So I just use a shimmery cream color on my under brow and a faint pinkish shimmer on my eyelid. I add a mascara to my upper lashes but not the lower because with no lower lid on the left eye it looks weird to only do one lol. I add tinted lip gloss and then depending on where I'm going and what I’m wearing, I might slick some added color over that. 

Occasionally I’ll dot some concealer over the age spots on my face along with everything else, but more and more I’m not bothering. The tinted face moisturizer and the powder defuse them enough, and they’re part of me anyway so why bother trying to hide them?


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 19, 2020)

I used to wear make up rather regularly. But between allergies & my job & the weather I just find it easier not to. Maybe once a year I slap on some foundation & lip gloss. If I want lashes I'm gonna hafta buy those magnetic ones.


----------



## Ronni (Jul 20, 2020)

It just occurred to me that folks who routinely use makeup are probably struggling with that now because of having to wear a mask over it. I mean the eye makeup would be ok but the foundation, powder, blush, bronzer etc on the lower part of the face is going to suffer. Too if they’re wearing a cloth mask that sucker is going to get really nasty really fast, especially in this weather because of swearing under the mask.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2020)

I only ever wear lipstick, and occasionally blush... but while I'm wearing a mask, I'm not even bothering ...


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 20, 2020)

I don't use it everyday.  When working I do my eyes lightly and wear lipstick ...or rather, did.  Not much point in wearing lipstick with a mask!  Going to dinner and gatherings ...not an issue these days.... I use more eye make up, powder and a little blush.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 20, 2020)

I can't really wear makeup w/ mask,   and  with sunglasses on  too ...  'why bother'  is my  motto.  
If I look scary,  people will keep their distance.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 20, 2020)

Eyeliner, minimal blush & lipstick when I go out.
Stopped using foundation decades ago, but used it in my 20's because it was the rage. Didn't need it though.
Only use mascara for special outings.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 20, 2020)

Ronni said:


> It just occurred to me that folks who routinely use makeup are probably struggling with that now because of having to wear a mask over it. I mean the eye makeup would be ok but the foundation, powder, blush, bronzer etc on the lower part of the face is going to suffer. Too if they’re wearing a cloth mask that sucker is going to get really nasty really fast, especially in this weather because of swearing under the mask.


Doesn’t affect me at all since I never wear foundation so there’s nothing left on my mark after I’ve worn it.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 20, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> If I look scary,  people will keep their distance.


That’s my motto. I use this to my advantage. A mask makes me look scarier.
Good.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 20, 2020)

Wren said:


> Do you use make up every day and if so do you use the same all year round ?


I seldom wear makeup. I have an extremely oily and active complexion, and anything on my skin exacerbates the oiliness.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 21, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> As  guy I am always amazd at the variety of all the make-up goodies on the stores shelves. It's like wine and the thousands of different types.  How anyone chooses is over my head.


----------



## chic (Jul 24, 2020)

I wear everything, everyday, unless I'm sick, so makeup on my face is a psychological sign that I'm well and ready to tackle anything. 

I don't usually bother with seasonal makeup cuz my skin is fair and cool tones look best but I have been doing a yellow and pink eyeshadow palette this summer cuz it's so hot and it looks delicious.


----------



## Wren (Jul 24, 2020)

I’m olive skinned so wear a slightly darker foundation in summer  to match my tan


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 2, 2020)

I never needed foundation although I use tinted mineral sunscreen. I follow cleanse, tone and moisturize followed by sunblock. 

I used to watch a lot of make up tutorials on YT and experimented with different eyeshadow colors and even bought the magnetic eyelashes with ECBs from CVS. LOL 

These days, since I wear full PPEs at work, I feel good with just tinted lip balm. I just smile all the time to give me the happy glow.


----------



## chic (Aug 4, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> I never needed foundation although I use tinted mineral sunscreen. I follow cleanse, tone and moisturize followed by sunblock.
> 
> I used to watch a lot of make up tutorials on YT and experimented with different eyeshadow colors and even bought the magnetic eyelashes with ECBs from CVS. LOL
> 
> These days, since I wear full PPEs at work, I feel good with just tinted lip balm. I just smile all the time to give me the happy glow.



I watch those videos too and get some good ideas from them.


----------

